# DANGER 60/70 Foot Buckets



## fedots (Dec 8, 2007)

A 60 /70 foot bucket has a 60 foot bucket with a 10 foot elevator at the base and now most have a chip box. The DANGER is that (as experienced in CONN) the lower boom that is insulated can be elevated ABOVE the primary wires. If the operator puts the boom in the wires the truck will be totally ENERGIZED.. Please pass this on to all that you know operating a 60/70


----------



## Sprig (Dec 8, 2007)

fedots said:


> A 60 /70 foot bucket has a 60 foot bucket with a 10 foot elevator at the base and now most have a chip box. The DANGER is that (as experienced in CONN) the lower boom that is insulated can be elevated ABOVE the primary wires. If the operator puts the boom in the wires the truck will be totally ENERGIZED.. Please pass this on to all that you know operating a 60/70


Hello and welcome Fedots. I am wondering if you could elaborate a bit on this, are you saying that the boom becomes 'un-insulated' if extended beyond a certain point? Please make this sort of thing very clear to folks, I'm pretty good at comprehension but what you are trying to warn others about isn't quite clear to me. There are quite a few on site here that are working out of buckets and this seems very important and may save lives.
Thanks & 

Serge


----------



## undercut (Dec 9, 2007)

*hmm*

i think they are still investigating this. 
google 

east haddam ct abc tree death

I have been wondering exactly what happened myself. I heard the truck was not properly grounded, the bucket contacted the lines. I am not sure if there is anything official yet. I think the truck got charged an a ground man touched the truck.


----------



## greg carr (Dec 9, 2007)

It doesnt matter what kind of bucket you are in, if its touching the wires the ground crew should assume the entire truck is energized.


----------



## fedots (Dec 9, 2007)

*Trying to make it clearer*

No Bucket should be touching the primary wires. A certified Line clearance Trimmer most maintain the Minimum seperation distance, 2'6" on 7200 hundred volts and this changes with different voltages. This also includes the boom of a bucket. This changes as the voltage goes up or down. A chart can be found in the ANSI Z133. Non certified most maintain 10'. 

On a 60 70 foot truck the lower insulator is located just above the Lower boom Cylinder mount. If you put the boom straight into the air it would measure roughly 25 foot to the insulator from the ground. Below most primary wires. With the elevator the boom can rise straight into the air another 10 foot. This moves the insulator to 35 feet, above the primary in some situations, eliminating any the safety the lower insulator may have provided.


----------



## Industry (Dec 10, 2007)

It sounds like you would have to be set up too close to the wires to begin with.


----------



## fedots (Dec 11, 2007)

*Utility Line Clearance*

Certified Line Clearance Trimmers are normally always set up close to the primarys when working for a Utility. BUT most always maintain their assurred clear distance from the wires, the distance depends on the voltage.


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 18, 2007)

fedots said:


> A 60 /70 foot bucket has a 60 foot bucket with a 10 foot elevator at the base and now most have a chip box. The DANGER is that (as experienced in CONN) the lower boom that is insulated can be elevated ABOVE the primary wires. If the operator puts the boom in the wires the truck will be totally ENERGIZED.. Please pass this on to all that you know operating a 60/70



I think this is quite obvious. If an *UN*insulated part of the boom touches a conductor of any voltage; secondary, primary, trannsmission etc etc it *WILL* energize the truck and most likely step potential will go out past the outriggers. 
This is like saying, "if you drop this here 16lb sledgehammer on your bare foot it will hurt....be careful"

If you cant figure this out on your on you have NO business being anywhere near a conductor!

Stay Safe.


----------



## fedots (Dec 21, 2007)

*Not obvious*

I was trying to make everybody aware
If it was obvious then I guess everything is ok dokey... Thank goodness no more acidents like this

Thanks


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 21, 2007)

I understand. I feel if your not 100% qualified and dont FULLY comprehend electricity and how it will effect you and the people around you, you shouldnt be ANYWHERE near it. If you cant also convey these rules/thoughts to your co workers, your useless! Simple as that!


----------



## Industry (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Boston, that was pretty much what I was trying to convey.


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 28, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> I understand. I feel if your not 100% qualified and dont FULLY comprehend electricity and how it will effect you and the people around you, you shouldnt be ANYWHERE near it. If you cant also convey these rules/thoughts to your co workers, your useless! Simple as that!



The people that aren't aware are the ones that get hurt. They dont have enough sense to stay clear. If no one ever tells them they probablly will die ignorant. Even the obvious should be pointed out sometimes. I would rather have some one tell me something I allready know than keep silent, assuming that every one is aware of the dangers.


----------

